
Twitter purges accounts, and conservatives cry foul - matt4077
https://www.politico.com/story/2018/02/21/twitter-purges-accounts-conservatives-357028
======
ProAm
Why Twitter (or any social media, Reddt, FB, HN, Snap, etc) needs to be
considered a source of truth or honestly is beyond me. It's no different than
listening to a stranger in real life.

~~~
helthanatos
They should probably reduce the amount of spam. It makes for a better
experience and uses less server space... However, I don't believe they do it
near well enough to be considered "fair" especially because they do it mostly
manually and the people doing it are partial in some direction.

~~~
scarface74
It's definitely not about the "server space". The cost of server space is
infinitesimal.

At least on Facebook, if you have a business, you pay for increased intention.
The more of your followers who are fake, you're paying for useless views.

Why would anyone want fake followers except to boost their own ego? Unless
you're an "influencer" and getting paid based on your follower count?

------
scarface74
Why do conservatives keep complaining about sites like Twitter, Facebook, etc?
Every other group that feels like they are underrepresented in the media and
on the internet seem to be able to start their own community. Looking at the
popularity of Fox News, I could see there would be a lot of money catering to
conservatives.

Heck, _I_ would be willing to start a "conservative Twitter" if I thought I
could get the funding and the uptake and I'm not conservative.

It's like the atheist who became rich selling Bible apps.

~~~
researcher7
As someone who was shadow banned, I left twitter, youtube, and facebook. The
few times I expressed my opinion in a peaceful way, got called probably every
name you can think of, and then saw my twitter account suspended.

I was told by twitter support I was engaging in "targeted harassment", asked
for proof, did not hear back from support. The twee they referred to is a
reply to someone wishing me to die from terminal disease, to which I responded
"Bless your heart", and apparently that person reported me for that.

After one month of being shadow banned, which for some reason spilled to
youtube and facebook, I closed all accounts.

I can understand why conservatives feel that way. They are the only group
getting things like this thrown at them, and I am an independent, who happened
to disagree on calls to censor one side over the other, seen first hand what
that gets you into.

I have seen reports of gab.ai being popular and truly for free speech, but did
not use them, lost interest in social media altogether, and to be honest, my
productivity went up after that. Maybe others have different experiences, but
that was my experience.

~~~
scarface74
While this post was fine. I've looked at your few other posts here on HN. HN
specifically discourages snarky uninformitive posts.

HN has every right to have community standards. A post such as "Another
socialist utopia collapsing? Shocked, shocked I tell you." doesn't add
anything to the conversation.

If you look at some of my recent posts where I argue against the government
interfering in tech, I'm definitely not pro big government by any means. So
I'm not commenting on your opinion just your tone.

I've seen some of my pro-capitalist posts go back and forth between downvotes
and upvotes, but I would like to think that I had reasonable arguments that
added to the discussion.

------
reilly3000
Hey, I paid $5 greenbacks for those followers. #libtards

~~~
dang
Could you please read
[https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/newsguidelines.html)
and not comment like this here?

------
ryanx435
Woah woah woah I've been warned by dang for politics on hackernews. Now it's
ok for this article?

Ha ha I'm "calling foul" ;)

